# Wilson strap release from the early 70's or late 60's



## mshockey (Nov 24, 2013)

These patent links may show what your looking for.

http://www.google.mk/patents/US3604407
www.google.com/patents/US4309975

Here is a PSE Super Loop from the 70's. Somewhat of the same principle.


----------



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)




----------



## thewaterfowlife (Feb 10, 2018)

blast from the past


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Any body in need any of these I think I have 3 or 4 plus some extra straps for them. PM me if interested. Thanks


----------



## supercwf (Sep 11, 2018)

We have come a long way!


----------

